# Is a Quatro suspenion different?



## adamfroelich (Jul 17, 2008)

My front struts on an '97 A6 Quatro are shot. I just did all 4 on my Corrado, and thought I would try the Audi. The tie rods appear to connect directly to the strut. Am I seeing this right?
Any replacements I've seen online don't seem to have this connection point. And some even come as inserts, without any lower connection points.
After using spring compressors, does the insert simply fall out?
It sounds like these Bilstein inserts would be ok.
http://www.drivewire.com/produ...tein/
Replace the upper bearings and bushings, of coarse. And maybe avoid taking apart anything attached below that point?
This seems to easy! What am I missing with these inserts?


----------



## CorradoMagic (Apr 11, 2008)

The srut uses an insert. it is held in w/ a threaded cap. The strut is also the knuckle & yes the tie rod does connect to it. Its a heavy awkward piece of engineering that doesnt allow much of a drop & quite a crappy ride (IMO)


----------



## MEDEL514 (Jan 12, 2002)

*Re: Is a Quatro suspenion different? (adamfroelich)*

I'm glad I found this post because I was wondering the same thing about my car. I'm planning to lower mine because it sits high like an SUV lol. All I could find online was what appears to be an insert for the front strut, however I may still keep the stock struts. 
I just replaced the drivers outer CV boot and that was a PITA! The front hub did not want to budge at all. I ended up having to remove the lower contol arm and the sway bar to get the hub to swing away enough to pull the half shaft out. I hope lowering the car isn't going to be this much trouble...


----------



## MEDEL514 (Jan 12, 2002)

*Re: Is a Quatro suspenion different? (MEDEL514)*

Should I be replacing the upper mount as well as the bushings? I thought this was just an all metal peice, but looking at some of the pictures online it looks to have a bit of rubber on it as well. Anybody know about this???


----------



## The_Hamster (Jul 31, 2000)

*Re: Is a Quatro suspenion different? (MEDEL514)*

The strut insert can be changed without removing the strut from the car. Remove the upper cap etc under hoode, and then with the special tool you remove the threaded top of the strut housing, and the insert slides out the top. Makes it very easy and straightforward. Check a repair manual etc for more info. Post here if you need more details.


----------



## Malicious (Mar 25, 2009)

I won't start another thread for this, but I am intending to install a set of springs into my Quatro in about a week or two. I've done suspension more then a few times on a few cars but I've heard that the suspension on the C4 Quattro can be a bit of a pain. Is there something out of the ordinary about the set up on these compared to say a twin wish-bone setup with a hub to body shock?
Is there (or can someone do) a quick walk through online somewhere? I don't mind working out it as I go, but I do need to do all 4 in a day, its normally a 2 hour (max) job, but problem solving and installation can sometimes rack up the time! lol
Thanx in advance


----------



## MEDEL514 (Jan 12, 2002)

*Re: (Malicious)*

I've been looking all over for a good write up on C4Q suspecsion DIY but haven't found anything yet!. 
Thanks kinda weird that you can change the strut insert out without removing the strut assy. How about changing the springs? I'd imagine you still have to disassemble everything just like any other car, right? 
I'm going to use Bilstein Sports on the car, but this guy at the parts store said why am I changing the struts if they are not bad. He said I should keep the stock ones on there. I'm probably gonna change them anyway, I just wish they weren't $125 a peice!!!


----------



## adamfroelich (Jul 17, 2008)

*Re: Is a Quatro suspenion different? (The_Hamster)*

A garage told me they would charge $600 to replace the original struts. They said they use a pipe cutter to get the inserts out (the stock struts look welded in). So, I,m confused how the strut can come out, up through the hood. 
Plus, can I get that special tool to remove the top plate at a foreign parts dealer?


----------



## The_Hamster (Jul 31, 2000)

*Re: Is a Quatro suspenion different? (adamfroelich)*


_Quote, originally posted by *adamfroelich* »_A garage told me they would charge $600 to replace the original struts. They said they use a pipe cutter to get the inserts out (the stock struts look welded in). So, I,m confused how the strut can come out, up through the hood. 
Plus, can I get that special tool to remove the top plate at a foreign parts dealer?

That shop does not know what they are doing with your car, run do not walk away.
The struts pull out from under hood as I mentioned earlier.
To replace the springs the entire assembly needs removing and disassembly.


----------



## MEDEL514 (Jan 12, 2002)

*Re: Is a Quatro suspenion different? (adamfroelich)*


_Quote, originally posted by *adamfroelich* »_Plus, can I get that special tool to remove the top plate at a foreign parts dealer?
I don't think most parts stores would carry it, but if you've got time, you can order it from here.
Are you guys replacing all of the struts/shocks? I'd really like to know weather of not I can/should reuse the same one I already have on the car.


----------



## rmccomiskie (Dec 15, 2005)

*Re: Is a Quatro suspenion different? (MEDEL514)*

I'm a bit late responding to this thread. Perhaps you've finished already. Anyway, I replaced the dampers in my 97 A6 this weekend. The front strut inserts come out through the top of the fender well as The Hamster says. The car is resting on the suspension when you do this. the rear dampers & springs come out as a unit.
Front Dampers
1. Remove the strut mount (3 nuts), top of fender well. Remove various washers, bump stop, etc. from damper shaft. NOTE: To avoid realigning the suspension, before removing the strut mount I measured the distance from the center of the damper shaft to the center of the innermost stud on top of the fenderwell. That way, on reassembly, I could adjust the strut mount to the exact same position.
2. Use special tool (VAG2069A, 33mm) to remove threaded cap from top of strut housing. Slide the tool down over the damper shaft, engage hex end of tool into top of strut cap (internal hex in cap). NOTE: The Matra 2069A tool is available here: http://www.samstagsales.com/vwaudi2.htm#suspension
3. Slide the strut insert out of the strut housing, up through the top of the fender well.
An alternative to remove the strut insert cap, suggested by others, is to jack the car up to spread the spring coils. If the cap is not corroded on too tightly, you may be able to slide Channel lock pliers or a pipe wrench between the coils and turn the cap.
Reassembly is the reverse of disassembly. Remember to adjust the strut mount based on your previuos measurement.
Rear Dampers
The entire spring/damper unit comes out of the car easily. 
1. Jack the car up, remove the 3 13mm nuts at the top and remove the 19mm bolt at the bottom. With the car jacked up, there is no tension on the assembly.
2. With the assembly out of the car, use a spring compressor to take the tension off, remove the 17mm nut on the top of the damper shaft. The shaft kept turning while I tried to remove the nut. I had no way to hold the shaft so I just hit it with an impact wrench. That spun the nut off easily. The whole assembly now comes apart. Keep track of the order of all the parts.
3. Now the hardest part, the lower spring collar on the damper is pressed in place and is likely to be corroded. If you're lucky, you can bang on the collar to get it off. I had to put it in a hydraulic press and press it off. NOTE: When you put the collar back onto the new damper, you have to make sure it's positioned in exactly the same place, i.e. the indentation for the end of the spring will determine the orientation of the top spring mount. If you don't get it right, the 3 holes in the top bracket won't line up properly.
Reassembly is the reverse of disassembly. You'll have to press the lower collar onto the damper (remember the orientation!).
4. Make sure that the suspension is fully extended. Place the assembly and thread the top 3 nut on a couple of turns. Don't tighten them yet.
5. This part might need 2 pairs of hands. Put a jack under the bottom of the damper and compress it up into the suspension bracket. Align the holes and insert the 19mm bolt. Tighten the nut.
6. Finally, tighten the 3 nuts at the top.
Now that I've done this, I think the entire job can be done in about 4 hours. The first time through, including all the puzzlement, tool gathering, and pondering, took me 10 hours. YMMV.


----------



## adamfroelich (Jul 17, 2008)

*Re: Is a Quatro suspenion different? (rmccomiskie)*

Thank you,
I have not done anything with it yet.
You are gonna' save me around $400.
Do you have any pictures of it?


----------



## MEDEL514 (Jan 12, 2002)

*Re: Is a Quatro suspenion different? (rmccomiskie)*

Good write up rmccomiskie!
I just lowered my C4, I was able to do the fronts myself, but the rears and tie rod ends were a different story. The fronts were pretty straightforward, they just took a while because of all of the corrosion and the tension from fighting the swaybar. 
The rear assembly came off of the car very easily, but the strut nuts were corroded on so badly that I broke the tip of the strut where the 5mm allen goes in from trying to break it loose. (NOTE: I tried used a high torque impac gun, but even that just spun the strut) 
The tie rod ends were corroded on so badly that I couldn't get those broken loos either. I used penetrating oil on everything with no effect at all. 
I ended up taking it to a shop and had the rear springs, tie rod ends, and alignment done for $220. I talked to them, they ended up having to blow torch the rusty bolts/nuts to break them loose. Yeah, it was definatly worth it, saving me the headache. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

